

Rust playpen - chrismorgan
http://play.rust-lang.org/

======
chrismorgan
Also the example on [http://www.rust-lang.org/](http://www.rust-lang.org/) is
now runnable and editable, powered by the same tool (it’s a CORS-enabled
service).

